# Choosing Bedroom Color - Help!



## clarissjavier (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi! I need some help in choosing the right colors for my bedroom. I am redecorating my bedroom. The main colors would be black and pink. I came across these color palettes and I love them all! I need help in choosing the better color palette for my bedroom. Thanks for the help!
http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/629007/laughter
http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/1581498/Pink_Haze
http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/530/victorias_secret


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

They say laughter is the best medicine? I really like that pallet the best but I would use the more vibrant pinks in your accents not as wall color. 

Why not paint your room virtually to see how this might work? I use the Personal Color Viewer from Benjamin Moore most but Sherwin Williams has one too. You can even pay $40 for some commercial product but the free ones work just fine.

You will need to select a room from the gallery that is like yours or you can upload a picture of your actual room. The gallery photos have areas for different colors already masked off but you may have to mask of cushions, drapes and things so you can color them too. If you upload your own photo you will have to mask everything but it is not hard with the onboard tools. You can also set the opacity level for each area masked.

Next, if you want to use one of those ColourLover pallets you need to grab the RGB codes for each hue. I forget if ColourLovers shows the RGB code? If not just use a free pixel grabber (I like the ones in PicPick or in Color Impact, my color exploration software) to get the RGB Codes.

Go to the free converter at www.easyrgb.com, enter the RGB code for a color and pick a paint manufacturer color collection corresponding to the virtual painting program you will use. The software will display the four closest paint code numbers and names in the color collection. Repeat for each of your colors.

Take those paint company codes into the virtual painting program and paint away. You will be able to explore how different values of each color work in your room too. Once you have the colors you want, go to the paint store and double check with actual swatches. 

Note that whenever working with color on your monitor you should correct its color temperature to 6500K. On windows machines you just have to load this in SETTINGS for the display. I am not sure how to do it on Fruit machines since I do not touch them unless I have to do so. The easyRGB will let you tweak your monitor but on a per use basis. The settings will not be stored.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just remember all. Red is universal across cultures as the most dramatic. Pink is but a tint of it. A little goes a long way and you should use it carefully.

For example, two dozen perfect roses would be lost in a room painted red. Equal amount of pink tulips, peonies or whatever would shout their presence in some room with contrasting color or even a neutral with nice lighting. 

Less is more when it comes to using red or pink. I red cushion can say more to a room than a crimson wall! :thumbsup:


----------

